# Comment imprimer sous Classic



## tantoillane (9 Mars 2005)

J'ai tout dit dans l'intitulé : j'ai installé le logicilel de l'imprimante sur ma bécane, je peux imprimer avec les appli OS X, et quand je veux imprimer avec celles qui tournent  sous classic, une fenêtre m'enguirlande et me dit qu'aucune imprimante n'est installée.
Aidez moi  
Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2005)

Dire de quelle imprimante il s'agit serait un bon début


----------



## tantoillane (9 Mars 2005)

Pas bête,  c'est une hp psc 2175 tout-en-un avec une connexion USB, compatible OS 9.1 et plus donc normalement avec classic (9.2).


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2005)

Le driver existe dans le sélecteur, et il est sélectionné ?
Les autres périfs usb, fonctionnent-ils sous 9 ?


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2005)

T'as bien tous les drivers ?Ici


----------



## tantoillane (9 Mars 2005)

J'ai selectionner l'imprimante dans le selecteur, maintenant il ne me dit plus que l'imprimante n'est pas installée et PrintMonitor démarre quand je lance l'impression. On a avancé   . Mais au bout de 2 secondes, il me dit que sous classic l'imprimante doit être connectée à un résau :mouais: .

Mais est-ce que je suis vraiment le seul à ne pas pouvoir imprimer depuis classic ??

Sinon je demanderais à l'assistance HP par mail, (je l'avais oubliée, macgé, c'est plus drôle !!)
Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2005)

Regarde la version du driver dans "dossier système" --> "extensions", si elle est inférieure à "6.6.2-b", télécharge les drivers que j'avais indiqués plus haut.


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2005)

Merci à toi Invité , je peut maintenant imprimer tout mon dictionnaire de français&#8230;!! C'était simple,  n'enpêche que je le savait pas.


----------



## Garasutca (31 Mars 2005)

Et bien bravo, parce que moi malgré tout ça je n'arrive tjs pas à imprimer. Exactement les mêmes symptômes : HP PSC 2175, sous Classic, et un message qui me dit que pour imprimer sous Classic l'imprimante doit être connectée à un réseau confused: ). Le driver est apparemment correctement installé sous classic, l'imprimante reconnue, mais c'est quand on lance l'impresssion que les choses se gâtent.
Quant au support de Hp, ils m'ont envoyé des fiches m'expliquant comment réinstaller mon driver ... ça me fait une belle jambe ... car apparemment ça n'a rien changé.
Je suis débutant sous Mac et ai troqué récemment mon vieux PC contre un iMac G5 en me disant que tout serait tellement plus facile ... hum hum ... je ne regrette pas encore ...quoique...
Des bonnes idées pour m'aider à avancer ? avant que je dise des vilaines choses à mon Mac ?


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2005)

Mais pourquoi vous n'imprimez pas sous X ?


----------



## Garasutca (31 Mars 2005)

Parce que tous mes softs ne fonctionnent pas sous X... (Word 2001, "Adiboudchou" de mes enfants qui ne marche que sous OS 9 ...).


----------



## tantoillane (1 Avril 2005)

Garasutca a dit:
			
		

> Et bien bravo, parce que moi malgré tout ça je n'arrive tjs pas à imprimer. Exactement les mêmes symptômes : HP PSC 2175, sous Classic, et un message qui me dit que pour imprimer sous Classic l'imprimante doit être connectée à un réseau confused: ). Le driver est apparemment correctement installé sous classic, l'imprimante reconnue, mais c'est quand on lance l'impresssion que les choses se gâtent.
> Quant au support de Hp, ils m'ont envoyé des fiches m'expliquant comment réinstaller mon driver ... ça me fait une belle jambe ... car apparemment ça n'a rien changé.
> Je suis débutant sous Mac et ai troqué récemment mon vieux PC contre un iMac G5 en me disant que tout serait tellement plus facile ... hum hum ... je ne regrette pas encore ...quoique...


Je suis aussi sur un iMac G5 et normalement si tu refais toute les étapes que j'ai faites au dessus, tu devrais y arriver. Sinon  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

J'ai aussi entendu parler que mac OS 9.1 n'est pas compatible avec l'USB 2.0. Quelle est ta version de classic ? 9.2 est préférable, même pour d'autre raisons que celle-ci.


			
				Garasutca a dit:
			
		

> Des bonnes idées pour m'aider à avancer ? avant que je dise des vilaines choses à mon Mac ?


Ça par contre, c'est pas une bonne idée, il va se vexer !!


----------



## Garasutca (1 Avril 2005)

Je vais reprendre à mon compte ton petit dicton : plus ça rate, plus on a de chances que ça marche ... Après ma xième tentative de désinstallation-réinstallation, et bien ça marche, va savoir pourquoi ... (p-ê parce que j'ai changé de port USB à ma dernière tentative ????)
En tout cas mille merci à vous 2 pour vos bons conseils et pour m'avoir fait persévérer  
Je ne regrette pas d'être passé sur Mac, mais pas du tout


----------



## tantoillane (2 Avril 2005)

Garasutca a dit:
			
		

> Je vais reprendre à mon compte ton petit dicton : plus ça rate, plus on a de chances que ça marche ... Après ma xième tentative de désinstallation-réinstallation, et bien ça marche, va savoir pourquoi ... (p-ê parce que j'ai changé de port USB à ma dernière tentative ????)
> En tout cas mille merci à vous 2 pour vos bons conseils et pour m'avoir fait persévérer


De rien de rien   


			
				Garasutca a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regrette pas d'être passé sur Mac, mais pas du tout


Tant mieux


----------



## CBi (2 Avril 2005)

Ma méthode, pas très futée mais qui a l'avantage de fonctionner s'il s'agit d'imprimer depuis classic une fois en passant = utiliser un utilitaire sous os 9 appelé print-to-pdf, puis imprimer le fichier pdf créé sous os x... :rose:


----------



## lamiche (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde j'ai sensiblement le même problème que vous.
J'ai acheté un mac mini, et j'ai toujours mon vieux mais serviable 8600/200 avec le système 9.2.2 ou tout marche bien notamment mon imprimante HP LaserJet 2500 n USB.
J'ai donc installer sur mon mac mini le driver ad'hoc fraichement télécharger sur le site HP.
Rien y fait je ne peux pas imprimer avec classic et sous osx tout est nickel.

Sous os 9.2.2 dans les "informations systèmes apple" mon imprimante est reconnue.
Le problème vient lorsque j'essaie avec "Utilitaire Service d'impression" LaserWriter 8 de crée
un service d'imprimante USB, le fichier PPD est reconnue no pb, selection d'imprimante idem
mais lorsque je veux enregistrer le profil impossible le bouton OK est absent, je n'ai le choix que de forcer à quitter ?
Je ne sais plus quoi faire, help ! merci


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2005)

lamiche a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde j'ai sensiblement le même problème que vous.
> J'ai acheté un mac mini, et j'ai toujours mon vieux mais serviable 8600/200 avec le système 9.2.2 ou tout marche bien notamment mon imprimante HP LaserJet 2500 n USB.
> J'ai donc installer sur mon mac mini le driver ad'hoc fraichement télécharger sur le site HP.
> Rien y fait je ne peux pas imprimer avec classic et sous osx tout est nickel.
> ...


t'as bien tout fait comme au dessus ????? 

je te remet le lien pour télécharger le pilote : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=303753&lang=fr&cc=fr&softwareitem=oj-28381-2

par contre faudra que tu me dise comment tu fait pour imprimer depuis ton 8600 car moi sur mon 7200 ça marche pas ??


----------

